# Thryoid and Heart??



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello all, its been a while since I have posted.

This morning I woke up with a swollen lump around the thyroid area, thought it be ok after I took my Armour and went to eat, I started to feel like super sick and nauseous and my body hurt and I was have heart palpation's, been having this since like after thanksgiving, but it went away. well It wouldn't go away so I called my dr they wanted to see me.

I took pictures of the bump because after a while the swelling goes down but I still feel sick and it hurts to swallow. So I went in she said it wasn't food and could feel the right side was a little swollen but when I mentioned Heart palpation's she listened to my heart and when I took deep breaths I started having palpation's. so she ran an EKG in the office. My heart is alright but she sees some how my thyroid could be over working my heart. Which I am to monitor and if I get worse go to ER. Shes thinking thyroiditis?

I have to wait for blood work. shes checking white blood count tsh and t4 and t3 and to see if I have any infections or inflammation.

I feel like poo.. I laid in bed all day cause I just feel like I have the flu but then my heart palpation's went away and I felt better... Lump is still there though and cant really swallow.. she told me to take advil for it

January 21st I have a consultation with an endo hopefully.

Only good news I lost 10 pounds woooot.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I felt a lot of swelling and a sort of sore spot when my thyroid was at it's worst + I also had the heart palpitations. My lump was a lymph node. I had TT and it took a couple of weeks for the lymph node to shrink back down.

I also get runs of rapid heart rate, but they're normally in a sinus rhythm, only 6 PACs and 6 PVCs (premature atrial or ventricular contractions). I learned this from having a holter monitor for 24 hours. If it starts to feel more consistently off, you might request a holter. This is a fairly cheap test that reveals a lot about the heart's function ($250-300...cheap by heart standards, I should say).

I had my thyroid removed and still have runs of the heart palps. My parathyroids haven't completely woken up and interestingly enough, I do notice more rapid hr when I haven't been taking my calcium...every body is different, so there could be any number of things prompting the palps, though I think it is probably thyroid related, especially if you are having pronounced swelling that coordinates with the onset of this symptom.

Glad your doc could see you and that you have the endo consultation in the next month. It's good to at least feel seen, (and hopefully heard). I'll be interested in what your numbers say...


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

I got blood work done waiting on results. I started taking the Advil for the swelling like the dr told me too, but its made my heart palpitation worse. since the 26th Ive been having bad ones that also have like sharp pain and my Lump isnt going away,I cant move or stand up with out getting dizzy and light headed, I feel super sick and Im freezing I cant seem to get warm. My temp is like 99.3 which isnt a temp by some. I have a massive head ache sounds and light make it worse, I have no energy, this use to all go away but now its like sticking with me. I'm taking the Advil and anxiety meds like she told me too, but nothing is helping. I have a feeling I'll be spending new years In ER, I have the shakes pretty bad I cant hold on to anything and I can swallow food its hard. I feel like I could pass out at any moment. and sorry I don't have any results back with the holidays and the lab was closed the 20 to the 26th so I just only got it done. I know that its needed for help but right now all I can say is how I feel...


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

My dr called white blood cell is a little elevated but nothing out of the normal, the dr called back I got my real numbers the nurse was wrong, they are still mailing me then back, Free T4 0.86 range 0.89-1.76 Tsh 3.571.The dr thinks its a virus and to monitor my symptoms and if I feel worse since they wont be in till wed to go to ER, since even with out heart palpation's cold med's cause me to have them she said to just monitor my symptoms.

If I go to ER they have a endo dr there and probably have one on call so it might be a good idea. dr words not mine...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> I got blood work done waiting on results. I started taking the Advil for the swelling like the dr told me too, but its made my heart palpitation worse. since the 26th Ive been having bad ones that also have like sharp pain and my Lump isnt going away,I cant move or stand up with out getting dizzy and light headed, I feel super sick and Im freezing I cant seem to get warm. My temp is like 99.3 which isnt a temp by some. I have a massive head ache sounds and light make it worse, I have no energy, this use to all go away but now its like sticking with me. I'm taking the Advil and anxiety meds like she told me too, but nothing is helping. I have a feeling I'll be spending new years In ER, I have the shakes pretty bad I cant hold on to anything and I can swallow food its hard. I feel like I could pass out at any moment. and sorry I don't have any results back with the holidays and the lab was closed the 20 to the 26th so I just only got it done. I know that its needed for help but right now all I can say is how I feel...


Have you looked up the side-effects and contraindications of your anxiety med?


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> Have you looked up the side-effects and contraindications of your anxiety med?


Yes. I only take the anxiety meds when my heart palps get really bad and I can't breathe. Which doesn't help but it calms me down. They dr checked them out for me too when I mentioned it. I wake up they start. It no longer goes away.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Heart symptoms were what led me to being diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. It was actually diagnosed that I have Left Bundle Branch Block which simply means that my heart skips beats...which I've been told is not dangerous.

Mid-July I ended-up in the ER thinking I was having a heart attack but it was diagnosed as anxiety and acid reflux, later diagnosed as stemming from H. Pylori.

My cardiologist told me that heart symptoms are very often the way thyroid patients find out they have a problem.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well now I'm throwing up and my heart palps are bad and fever and chills. I think it's a virus. She told me to watch my fever and symptoms. I can't move. My heart palps are still there. I've got a head ache and my swollen lump is there. I dunno what I'm saying. Maybe it's the flu. But this sucks so bad and I hate throwing up


----------



## karenhj (Oct 21, 2012)

I caught a bad cold last week and my heart started acting up too. I take the BP meds and BP goes low but HR stays up. Anywhere from 119 to 153. I think (just my guess, I'm not a doctor) that the virus gets us going since we already have issues anyway. It is miserable and I get so tired of being like this. I have pretty much been in bed for 4 days with just a cold. My ultrasound came back with a "no significant change since 2010." That was just the answer I got when I called in. I don't go back to the doctor until the 29th.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

karenhj said:


> I caught a bad cold last week and my heart started acting up too. I take the BP meds and BP goes low but HR stays up. Anywhere from 119 to 153. I think (just my guess, I'm not a doctor) that the virus gets us going since we already have issues anyway. It is miserable and I get so tired of being like this. I have pretty much been in bed for 4 days with just a cold. My ultrasound came back with a "no significant change since 2010." That was just the answer I got when I called in. I don't go back to the doctor until the 29th.


The dr said that my heart palps could be from me catching this virus and not really getting sick till now. I have a stomach virus lovely. Just now able to joint the real world. No fever thank god! After three days of a 101.4 temp and vomiting I'm happy to be sitting up. Eating isn't working but I'm hoping once its over ill feel better. They gave me zolfran and some decongestant yesterday. It's helping too


----------

